# Does ViP211k have built-in HomePlug?



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

Does it also support DishComm?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DishComm is SW part and HomePlug is HW.


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> DishComm is SW part and HomePlug is HW.


Well, I know. Does the ViP211k have HW and support SW?


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

See http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/receiver/211k.shtml. Scroll down to connectivity and select Homeplug.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

In case if other user will wondering next week what STB have the DishCOMM modem:



> Receivers
> 
> * DISH 411™
> * ViP 211™
> ...


----------

